# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Playing with leather

## Ftx325

I'm not sure if this is the right place but after a multitude of requests (ok, ..two nearly!) I have some photos of some of my leather creations. As I have said I am not a trained professional and these were all made on my lounge floor utilizing the most up-to-date technology available at the time ...ie a big arse heavy pile of books as a clamp , a craft knife and one of the kids plastic rulers , a biro for marking and edge smoothing/burnishing , a drill press (for drilling)  , hole punches , the missus's hair dryer , and a teaspoon ...... and way to much time on my hands .
 Frankly after writing that I'm amazed anything actually worked out as well as it did..!
 This whole thing started when I couldn't find a sheath for my BK7 knife so decided to make one....

----------


## Ftx325

The same sheath from the back...
I decided to make the sheath itself as a separate stand alone part then add a sleeve around that which a separate belt loop is then bolted to as the sown in belt loops always seem to be the first thing that fails. Also the loop can be simply swapped out for different lengths or replaced by a strip for mounting on molle bags etc , or a dangler mount added to the loop as in these photos or remove the loop and slide your belt through for scout type horizontal carry. This theme continued in all the sheaths. Note the two holes halfway down the strap.....

----------


## Ftx325

These two holes are to mount this second wee knife in its own separate sheath...just screw on and off as needed....

----------


## Ftx325

These next ones I made for the families knives...

----------


## LOC

They look excellent. Nice work. Many hours Id imagine

----------


## Ftx325

These were a lockdown boredom buster. I had an old knife kicking around and found an old antler in the shed and made the handle then decided to make a sheath as well...then thought bugger it I'll have a crack at pouches so made a matching set. This time there is no stitching involved and instead decided to experiment with lacing them together. I used kangaroo leather for that. Everything I made I have used 3-3.5 mm thick russet leather which I wet mold to suit each knife/item for a perfect fit. For example the sheath for the Bk7has no"safety strap" but you can turn it upside down and shake the shit out of it but knife stays put. There's an audible click as the knife is withdrawn or put into the sheath. The beads on this sheath and pouches I also made from antler. The texturing I have added was to try and replicate the antler texture of the handle and was done by wetting the leather and using...you guessed it...a teaspoon! That wonderful tool is also handy for molding the leather around the knife handles etc...

----------


## Ftx325

Then there's the ammo holders on my rifles...
The lever action has a suede cheek piece laced on to pamper my cheek as my shoulder gets the crap kicked out of it!

----------


## Ftx325

This is a scabbard for the 45/70 lever action I have made to be strapped to my pack with the muzzle end in the drink bottle holder which still allows fast access to the rifle...also moulded to the shape of the rifle and suede lined on the inside and kangaroo leather laced together...no stitching involved.

----------


## Husky1600

Very nice work, well done

----------


## Ftx325

And finally some other small items..ammo holder that slides on to a sling , a wet molded belt mounted torch holder/pouch , and a hatchet blade cover...l also made some fishing knife sheaths out of old drainpipe that aren't affected by salt water that are also molded to the knife which clicks into place...

----------


## Ftx325

So there is the proof that any old idiot such as myself can watch a few you tube videos and make stuff with the bare minimum of tools if you are determined enough and have to much spare time. The only special tools l had to buy were the setting tool for the dome poppers which was cheap as chips , basically just a punch , and needles with a big enough eye for the heavy duty thread to go through. The stitching is all done by hand in saddle stitch style (more you tube video training) . If you have ever thought of giving it a go I would recommend trying it. If I can do it anyone can and very satisfying doing it yourself.....enjoy🤗

----------


## Gapped axe

Saleable, so why dont you.

----------


## Ooops

I was one of the two and I thank you sir  :Thumbsup:  
That's awesome work, I can't believe this is your opening / beginning work, its terrific

Would you mind sharing the sites that you as beginner found most useful for your knife and leather work projects?

----------


## Rushy

Very nice indeed. I particularly like the boot on the butt of the lever action.

----------


## Moutere

Choice as !

----------


## hillclima

That is very impressive skills

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7x64

Where do you (or anyone else for that matter!) get your leather? I’ve got a couple of knives I’m keen to have a go at making sheaths for.

----------


## diana2

Awesome work, where do you get the dome rivets from?

----------


## Mr Browning

Wow, what a clever bugger. Some very nice work there. Im sure you would have plenty of takers should you make any for sale. Well done.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Well Done That Man!            Hardly "playing", more "skilled artisan" productions.

----------


## Cordite

Show us your car steering wheel (<:

----------


## mopheadrob

> Would you mind sharing the sites that you as beginner found most useful for your knife and leather work projects?


I second that... great work

----------


## Cordite

> These two holes are to mount this second wee knife in its own separate sheath...just screw on and off as needed....Attachment 146325


I see someone taught you to align screw slots the same way.  

When we use Phillips screws for any job we lose the chance to give it that final tidy touch, instead we leave a "DeWalt" finish.

----------


## Ftx325

> I was one of the two and I thank you sir  
> That's awesome work, I can't believe this is your opening / beginning work, its terrific
> 
> Would you mind sharing the sites that you as beginner found most useful for your knife and leather work projects?


I just searched you tube for making leather knife sheath. The only problem was they all are all a lot more professional than I am and have the full range of proper leatherwork tools etc to do the job. I had to improvise. If there is enough interest I guess I could do like a photo documentary/example of how I make them using common house hold items like teaspoons and forks... and yes I am serious - teaspoons and forks. Kiwi ingenuity at its finest.  I do have a small amount of leather left .The only problem there is I have no knives left that need a sheath ....

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice work! 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> Saleable, so why dont you.


I did think about that but to be honest I didn't think anyone would be willing to pay the amount for the sheath I would have to ask to make it worthwhile. The BK7 sheath for example was over ten hours work. The hand stitching alone was around 4hrs but I went above and beyond and knotted each individual stitch so if one breaks or gets cut it won't unravel or compromise the strength of the rest of the stitching. Even the edge burnishing took forever. It is hard to see in the following photo but that fat edge is three layers of leather but is smooth as glass to the touch , like polished wood , all done using a biro. I do admit I have since bought a burnishing tool though. And all the edges of the leather are burnished. To make another I would have to ask a minimum of $250-300 to even consider selling them and I doubt anyone would be willing to pay that much. Also I basically have to buy half a cows worth of leather at a time so would need to sell at least 4 or 5 just to cover costs of materials , let alone the time...

----------


## Ftx325

> Awesome work, where do you get the dome rivets from?


I have not used any rivets. I instead used chicago screws . the dome is the nut side of the screw and the screw side is the same dome shape with a screwdriver slot as can be seen in the rear photo of the antler knife sheath. the bk7 sheath has the dome part in the back of the sheath (painted black) and I used the brass screws instead of the screw part of the chicago screw  , simply because I thought the brass looked a bit classier. I wanted to be able to dissassmble everything so I could chop or change parts and mounting systems at will , all I need is a screw driver . I can carry most of the sheaths in the photos in 5 or 6 different ways by just configuring them differently by swapping out parts or leaving them off , such as horizontal or vertical carry by leaving on or removing the belt loop for example and can even switch them from left to right hand side carry by just unscrewing and reversing the sleeve and belt loops. And with the long extra strap running down the back of the bk7 sheath from the belt loop  makes it simple to strap to a pack . simple and effective way to add some modularity to a leather sheath....

----------


## Ftx325

[QUOTE=mimms2;1044399]Pretty simple solution to that one!



Lol ... I agree , the missus though... not so much !

----------


## Ftx325

> Where do you (or anyone else for that matter!) get your leather? Ive got a couple of knives Im keen to have a go at making sheaths for.


I got pretty much everything from an outfit called lapco. The only problem as mentioned was the size of the leather pieces - they are damn near half cow size and not cheap. Russet is the best type to use as can be easily worked and molded. Then of course you need some special tools like edgeinh tools etc , thread , dye , glue and do on . As mentioned I managed to find everyday items to substitute for alot of the tools required to do the job . Fot example instead of buying a stitching wheel to mark the stitching holes for drilling I used a fork and so on . Rather than buy a grooving tool to cut a groove for the stitching to lay in I wet the leather and pressed a groove with a flat bladed screwdriver instead which I believe is better anyway as you don't compromise the surface of the leather. I invented a few other wee tricks as workarounds as well.

----------


## Ooops

> ... I had to improvise. If there is enough interest I guess I could do like a photo documentary/example of how I make them using common house hold items like teaspoons and forks... and yes I am serious - teaspoons and forks. Kiwi ingenuity at its finest.....


That's a big undertaking but if you have the time that would be fatastic & very much appreciated. Anything that you think a bloke starting with no tools needs to know or could use.




> ... I do have a small amount of leather left .The only problem there is I have no knives left that need a sheath ....


make another knife using the minimal equipment philosophy and document it. Your leather gets used up and you pass on a bunch of great info to us wannabee craftsmen & women  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> I did think about that but to be honest I didn't think anyone would be willing to pay the amount for the sheath I would have to ask to make it worthwhile. The BK7 sheath for example was over ten hours work. The hand stitching alone was around 4hrs but I went above and beyond and knotted each individual stitch so if one breaks or gets cut it won't unravel or compromise the strength of the rest of the stitching. Even the edge burnishing took forever. It is hard to see in the following photo but that fat edge is three layers of leather but is smooth as glass to the touch , like polished wood , all done using a biro. I do admit I have since bought a burnishing tool though. And all the edges of the leather are burnished. To make another I would have to ask a minimum of $250-300 to even consider selling them and I doubt anyone would be willing to pay that much. Also I basically have to buy half a cows worth of leather at a time so would need to sell at least 4 or 5 just to cover costs of materials , let alone the time...Attachment 146361


Thats some nice work mate.Your right about selling them.I make a few pouches for myself and a few mates. Basically I charge enough to cover the materials only.If I charged for labour I'd have no mates left!.
Heres a couple I've done lately. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> Thats some nice work mate.Your right about selling them.I make a few pouches for myself and a few mates. Basically I charge enough to cover the materials only.If I charged for labour I'd have no mates left!.
> Heres a couple I've done lately. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Mate , those look bloody good too . Make mine look truly amateur !!
 I have just checked how much leather I have left , enough for maybe two sheaths , and was going to offer to make a couple for sale but I think they'll want to get them made by you instead ...!
There truly is a huge pool of hidden talent out there in the back sheds of NZ . 
Well done mate... awesome work!

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks,appreciate that.I like your idea for the changeable belt loop,may have to steal that!Leatherwork is one of those things where you learn something every time you do it.
I havn't dealt with Lapco before but I need to restock my leather and a few other things.How did you find them to deal with?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

They were ok to begin with, just ordered over the phone with credit card but now they insist on ordering through the website which in itself would be okay but for some reason it won't accept my card which has made life difficult but could just be me cocking it up somehow... I'm a bit allergic to computer type stuff . And to be honest they were the only outfit I could find who sold the russet leather I wanted , but again probably down to my lack of computer skills . 
 I might have to get more leather as the local gun shop guy has seen my ammo butt sleeves and wants me make him one for his new rifle when it arrives . Do you mind if I ask where you get your leather and what thickness you use?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I'm not much of a computer wizz myself.Would prefer to walk into the shop and see what I'm buying, unfortunately I can't find a local supplier.My grandfather was a fantastic leatherworker,unfortunately he passed before I learnt much from him.I inherited his tools and any leather he had in his workshop but am getting low on supplies now.
I prefer the 4mm for knife sheaths but find the 3mm easier to wet mold.I have some really thick stuff but man it's hard work!
These guys might be worth looking at.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I had thought about using the heavier leather but for the style of sheath I wanted to make I thought it would end up too bulky... By the time you add the sleeve etc to the main sheath it would start getting very thick and bulky and like you said I figured it would be that much harder to work with. It would be nice to have a few more tools to work with but unless I tried selling some of my work it is difficult to justify the expense ... that said I would really like to do some decorative tooling on the sheaths and butt covers as I do have a bit of an artistic side . And by that I mean actual hand crafted one of a kind artwork rather than just a stamped border. The local gun shop has some handgun holsters on display decorated in the cowboy style made by a gentleman who has passed away and they're gorgeous . love to do something like that one day , but again the expense of getting set up without making some back from selling is prohibitive . I have actually spoken to several shops locally and shown them some of my stuff any they were very impressed , to the point I was asked to leave them there on display , but unfortunately there is no market for that kind of thing locally when you can buy the cheap bulk made stuff from the same shop... $50  for off the shelf or$150 for my one of a kind handmade , which also requires me to have their knife to make the sheath around , and 99.9 percent just want the cheapest option even if the quality of finish is far superior on mine and I would expect them to outlive the owner. But I can certainly understand... I would probably be the same....
But I digress...the beauty of making them yourself is the freedom of making whatever design you want , or anyone else wants with no constraints and that is something I enjoy . And like you said you learn something new every time....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

You are absolutely right.Most people take cost over quality.Although I have found that people who understand the work that goes into a good product are often willing to pay for it and perhaps more importantly appreciate it.
I think you would be surprised how few tools you need to carve basic designs.A swivel knife and a few bevelers can do a lot.I'm no expert by any means but a bit of practice on scrap leather and a few mistakes you'll be surprised what you can do.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Those are very cool . You're getting my creative juices flowing now mate ! Perhaps you are right... I should splash out and get a few basics . I have made a few keyrings for friends and family and drawn logos and initials into the wet leather with blunt instruments used like a pen which actually turned out pretty well surprisingly.
 It's a shame we are in separate islands as I would have liked to see your gear and some of your work and sit and swap ideas over a bottle of bourbon , mind you I probably wouldn't remember it the next day if bourbon was involved....
You have really got me thinking now though ....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Haha!.Seems we have similar tastes in more than just leather.It is a shame your on the wrong island would be great to compare notes. As you say youtube is full of good stuff,get yourself some gear n have go...you won't regret it

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

[QUOTE=hunter Al.7mm08;1044605]Haha!.Seems we have similar tastes in more than just leather.It is a shame your on the wrong island 

So you like a drop of the good stuff too eh...that surprises me...being a north islander would have thought a latte would be more your thing 😜

 I am getting the itch to create again and hopefully inspire a few more people to have a go so I am prepared to make someone a sheath in the same style as the ones in my photos for $50 to cover materials if they are game enough to send me their knife ... and I will do a some photos to illustrate how I do it so maybe others will have a crack at trying something new. There is only one condition - you can have any colour you want as long as its Black (its the only colour dye I have left).

Any takers..?

Also if anyone out there has any homemade leather creations please post some photos on this thread and share your thoughts and tips....

----------


## 7x64

[QUOTE=Ftx325;1044633]


> Haha!.Seems we have similar tastes in more than just leather.It is a shame your on the wrong island 
> 
> So you like a drop of the good stuff too eh...that surprises me...being a north islander would have thought a latte would be more your thing 
> 
>  I am getting the itch to create again and hopefully inspire a few more people to have a go so I am prepared to make someone a sheath in the same style as the ones in my photos for $50 to cover materials if they are game enough to send me their knife ... and I will do a some photos to illustrate how I do it so maybe others will have a crack at trying something new. There is only one condition - you can have any colour you want as long as its Black (its the only colour dye I have left).
> 
> Any takers..?
> 
> Also if anyone out there has any homemade leather creations please post some photos on this thread and share your thoughts and tips....


I would be very keen, but the knife I am keen to sheath probably isn’t worthy of your work - sentimental value to me but maybe a bit rough around d the edges for work like yours! If no one else is keen, but I think your stuff deserves better than my huckery old knife!

----------


## Ftx325

[QUOTE=7x64;1044703]


> I would be very keen, but the knife I am keen to sheath probably isnt worthy of your work - sentimental value to me but maybe a bit rough around d the edges for work like yours! If no one else is keen, but I think your stuff deserves better than my huckery old knife!


Can you throw up a pic? 
The knife I made the antler handle and sheath for was a$30 tard-me knife... hardly anything special by anyone's estimate.

----------


## 7x64

Handle needs oiled, old carbon thing that’s been reshaped.

----------


## Ftx325

That's a cool old warhorse that looks like it's seen many a battle.... If I were you I would have a go at making a sheath yourself. A nice small knife like that wouldn't be difficult. You can probably pick up some leather offcuts on trademe big enough for the job. Make the sheath in the style of the pig hunting knives so only an inch or so of the handle is poking out the top to grip the knife and wet mold around the shape of the handle. To add a little character to the sheath you could lace it together rather than sow it. All you would need is a hole punch . You could even use Paracord as lace....just remove the inner threads and just use the outer covering as the lace. Just melt the ends and roll it to create a point to push through your holes . I would make it a sandwich style (as in two pieces of leather stitched together around the outside like ai.7mm08 has done rather than folding the leather like I do). Make the back section twice the size of the desired sheath so you can fold it over like folding a sheet of paper in half an lace it to the sheath when you lace it all together but leave enough of your fold unlaced to create the belt loop. Just make sure you have a leather piece between the inside and outside layers 10mm or so wide that your stitching/ lacing loops through to protect it from the blade cutting through it when knife is taken in and out. If you look closely at the photo you can see the middle layer of leather which is there solely as thread protection...
Does any of that make sense?

----------


## 7x64

Great tips! I’ve actually got leather lace and rivets etc - my father did work at one point and have a few of his bits and pieces. I think I follow most of that except “sandwich” and then wrap around using a piece twice the size? You mean make the sheath from two pieces, but then wrap with an additional piece around that? 

I do have some leather but it’s not very thick. I guess doing as described above might solve that issue? But I’ll keep an eye out for something else. Will be fun to give it a go.

----------


## Ftx325

> Great tips! Ive actually got leather lace and rivets etc - my father did work at one point and have a few of his bits and pieces. I think I follow most of that except sandwich and then wrap around using a piece twice the size? You mean make the sheath from two pieces, but then wrap with an additional piece around that? 
> 
> I do have some leather but its not very thick. I guess doing as described above might solve that issue? But Ill keep an eye out for something else. Will be fun to give it a go.


Sorry mate..bit hard to describe. I have just quickly cut some pieces of card to try snd describe better what I mean..
First photo would be the three pieces you would need. 1st piece the outside layer . The second piece would be the thread/blade protection, especially if using rivets as you don't want your blade scraping against them every time you take knife in or out of sheath. Second photo is the protection piece in place... pretty self explanatory.. and you make that so the blade has a little wiggle room. Then the third photo is all the layers and the extra length on the backing is folded back on itself to create the belt loop.  The loop placement will depend on how long your extra loop is. If you want it to hang lower then make it longer and judt sow/rivet/lace it all together.  You could make it so when its folded back it runs the full length of the sheath  and adds and extra layer and stiffness to the unit .
Is that a better explanation?

----------


## Ftx325

Oh and by the way you will need to glue these all into place first and let it dry , preferably in a vice with smooth wood or another piece of leather either side to prevent marking your sheath. This is where my big arse heavy pile of books came in handy as I made mine during winter evenings on the lounge floor and just chucked a pile of books on top and shoved it in front of the fire.
Not very professional I know but worked a treat.
To bloody cold in the shed... and at least the missus couldn't accuse me of spending to much time out there..ha ha

----------


## 7x64

Awesome, thanks for taking the time to do that, totally clear! Starting to get it organised in my head. Once I’ve tracked down some materials I’ll post up some pics if it’s not too disastrous!

----------


## Ooops

> Awesome, thanks for taking the time to do that, totally clear! ��


This  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

I really appreciate you taking the time to go through this.

Which glues are suitable for this sort of work?

Do you have any worries about sharp blades slicing through the sheath in a fall?

----------


## Ftx325

> This 
> 
> I really appreciate you taking the time to go through this.
> 
> Which glues are suitable for this sort of work?
> 
> Do you have any worries about sharp blades slicing through the sheath in a fall?


Any hardware store should have glue suitable for the job... usually says on the tube if ok for leather. Any wood type glue should work ok.
 As for slicing through the sheath I have not heard of that being an issue. In my style of folded leather sheath the blunt edge rides against the fold and the sharp edge runs against the middle insert but the tip doesn't extend down far enough to contact inside of sheath.  The sheath is also wet molded around the base of the handle and if done correctly is what you could call skin tight. When the leather has dried it becomes a hard sloid shape that stays that way . As you can see in the first photo even with the knife out the sheath still retsins its shape... you can't even squeeze it flat. If you notice the sheath bulge is exactly the same shape as the knife handle and the second photo shows this from the front. That prevents the blade going any deeper into the sheath. The third photo is the inside of sheath opening showing the open moulding around the handle and the narrow slot the blade slides into. There's no way that's going any deeper into that sheath as the handle prevents that happening. You can also see in that shot how the handle molding wraps around  the base of the handle. As the knife is slipped into the sheath the finger guard forces the handle wrap apart then drops into the sheath which then closes over it and locks the knife in place.  For that reason some do not like that because it usually takes two hands to draw the knife as you need to hold the sheath when you pull the knife out. It can also be tricky getting the angles and shape right when you make it so it opens up when you push knife in.

----------


## dannyb

thanks for taking the time to share your skills and pictures here in your own thread I've really enjoyed reading up on what you've been able to make  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

Three more photos showing how the sheath opens to accept the knife...
First pic the handle is starting to slide into molding.
In secong pic you can see how finger guard/bulge forces sheath apart....
Third photo and the handle molding closes over knife as it drops into place and locks it in there
 It holds it strong enough that you can turn the sheath upside down and shake it until you get wankers cramp and the big ole heavy seven inched 4.5 mm thick bladed knife stays snuggled in there...

----------


## Ftx325

Of course you could just use a safety strap with a popper or a full fold over lid/flap like any other sane person would...lol

----------


## Ruawai

Wow some nice looking sheath's, will be having a go myself when my knife is finished. Dad has all my grandparents leather tools so will be using them.

----------


## Ftx325

> Wow some nice looking sheath's, will be having a go myself when my knife is finished. Dad has all my grandparents leather tools so will be using them.


Good on you mate  .... It's really not too difficult as long as you take your time and think it through and decide on your design and how you want it to look before you start. Wet molding can sometimes be a bit of a challenge depending on the knife shape. I am more than happy to offer any help or hints / advice I can but again as a disclaimer I am no professional leather worker , these are things I have learned along the way , and I have had a few cockups as well . The Bk7 sheath was actually one of the cockups... I made the sheath and sowed it all together then realized I had forgotten a belt loop. Thats when I came up with the sleeve idea. Now I do all my sheaths that way. So again , plan it all out first before you start and enjoy the feeling of creating your own.
And make sure you post some pics!  Looking forward to seeing the finished article!

----------


## Ftx325

No need to limit yourself to knife sheaths either. After making ammo holder on lever action I did a matching sling...

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I've had this design in my head for a while now,after talking with @Ftx325 the other day I decided to give it go.Rather pleased with the result

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

That's very cool  hunter Al.7mm08 . I been looking out for some cheap basic tooling equipment since our conversation too... you might have some competition soon haha.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

I would be very keen to take you up on the offer of a sheaf if this was still ppssible. They look absolutely aweasome.

----------


## Ooops

> I've had this design in my head for a while now,after talking with @Ftx325 the other day I decided to give it go.Rather pleased with the result



Wow Hunter that is very cool

Did you start by drawing it onto the leather or did you work entirely from a mental image?

Very, very cool

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks mate.I drew the design on paper first then traced it on to baking paper.After wetting the leather place the baking paper on the leather and copy over the pattern with something small n blunt like a biro,or @Ftx325 teaspoon technique would work.When finished the design should be imprinted in the leather.
Mistakes on paper are a lot easier to fix than ones on leather!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> That's very cool  hunter Al.7mm08 . I been looking out for some cheap basic tooling equipment since our conversation too... you might have some competition soon haha.


I was looking through the grandfathers tools.Looks like he made a few himself from bolts.If you have a bench grinder n a few files might be something to try?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> I was looking through the grandfathers tools.Looks like he made a few himself from bolts.If you have a bench grinder n a few files might be something to try?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


That's a cunning idea... might have to give that a go. Still wouldn't mind a swivel knife though.
 It's surprising what you can do with a small blunt instrument though.
Missus bought a Suzuki 4wd and wanted a keyring so knocked this out in an hour start to finish...just free-handed the car logo with teaspoon handle tip.

----------


## Ftx325

> I would be very keen to take you up on the offer of a sheaf if this was still ppssible. They look absolutely aweasome.


Is that request for me or @hunter Al.7mm08 ?

----------


## Ftx325

This is the sheath for my go-to hunting knife which is only ever used for butchering in the field. It is a Knives of Alaska Alpha Wolf in cryogenically treated D2 steel. Excellent little knife. 
This is what my basic sheaths look like before adding sleeve and belt loop. This one doesn't have sleeve or loop as it just goes in my belt pouch. The blade is around 3inches or so long and the sheath is only around an inch and a half wide....note I have removed the Chicago screw half way down to show the 5mm hole it would be in. The top screw still in supports the opening and stitching and there would be 2 holes down the side below handle molding for a sleeve if I was going to fit one...the second missing screw is just more support for the stitching.

This sheath does not open like the bk7 one does as the knife handle is the wrong shape for this to work. This is what you would describe as a friction hold sheath. It's still molded to the lower section of handle and most of the first finger grip on the handle which still holds very firm... again two hands are required to remove knife but doesn't lock over knife like bk7 but it ain't gunna fall out as the shaping alone holds it but is just flexible enough to move when knife put in or out.

You can see how the sheath again matches the contours of the handle but from the top you can see it's just an open hole. Again all edges are burnished to finish for that smooth polished wood look. If you look closely in first and second photos you can see the dip in the sheath outer skin where the inside edge of the protection strip extends to to protect blade/stitching.
So that is the basic starting point for my sheaths then sleeves etc are added so if for some reason belt loops or sleeves are damaged they are easily replaced without having to make a hole new sheath. Also if you want an over the knife safety strap with popper etc then these can be built into the sleeve rather than having any metal from the back of the popper or rivets or stitching in/on the sheath itself which also protects the blade.
Phew... Does that novel make any sense to anyone?

----------


## Ftx325

Oops forgot the picture of the opening...

There she is ...it must be getting late.... been out bush all day chasing large furry animals and starting to feel my age..lol

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> That's a cunning idea... might have to give that a go. Still wouldn't mind a swivel knife though.
>  It's surprising what you can do with a small blunt instrument though.
> Missus bought a Suzuki 4wd and wanted a keyring so knocked this out in an hour start to finish...just free-handed the car logo with teaspoon handle tip.Attachment 147141


Nice!.you might have to pattent that "teaspoon" technique 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I think your design has certain advantages  @Ftx325 .A bit like buying the base model ute and then adding options to customize it the way you want.
Ps.Did you catch up with any of those large furry animals?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> I think your design has certain advantages  @Ftx325 .A bit like buying the base model ute and then adding options to customize it the way you want.
> Ps.Did you catch up with any of those large furry animals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Spooked a fallow we were stalking when slipped and tripped on a wet tree root....to concentrated on deer and not watching my footing - doh .
Mind you freezer full at mo anyway so probably a good thing.  Missus got her first goat with Howa 7.62 x 39 so she happy camper.... wasn't worth buying a bigger freezer for that though...smelly old bugger I reckon it died of a heart attack...just happened to be when she shot at it... :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

That last knife is very similar to my D2 hunting one. Bro made me 3: skinner, drop point and my general hunting one

----------


## Gapped axe

I have a speing fair coming up on Labour Weekend where I NORMALL PUT SOMOE CRAFTS OUT. ONLY TO HAPPY TO DISPLAY YOUR PRODUCTS IF YOU LIKE. Im dying of mmm,cancer ya yay yay, but have a huge following out here. Google BosArt Tarawera, might give some answers. Very much still hunting and active. Watched your piggies and a couple of Fallow whilst keeping up to date with the farm yesterday

----------


## Ftx325

> That last knife is very similar to my D2 hunting one. Bro made me 3: skinner, drop point and my general hunting one


I have 4 Knives of Alaska now in my collection. The Alpha Wolf in the photo , the Bush Camp with 5.5 inch blade , a small hatchet with 2 or so inch blade and gut hook on the back - very handy little knife that one , and a small 2 inch bladed round nosed skinner where the cutting edge wraps around the nose of the blade and extends halfway up the back of the blade. very handy skinner as you can sweep the blade back and forth and cut in both directions . All the same treated D2 steel. I have also bought one of them for my daughter for her hunting knife , Elk hunter i think that was called . I have been very impressed with them and would happily recommend them to anyone .  :36 1 11:

----------


## Ftx325

> I have a speing fair coming up on Labour Weekend where I NORMALL PUT SOMOE CRAFTS OUT. ONLY TO HAPPY TO DISPLAY YOUR PRODUCTS IF YOU LIKE. Im dying of mmm,cancer ya yay yay, but have a huge following out here. Google BosArt Tarawera, might give some answers. Very much still hunting and active. Watched your piggies and a couple of Fallow whilst keeping up to date with the farm yesterday


Mate , just had a quick peek at your website (don't tell the boss, should be working) and you are a true master craftsman. I appreciate the offer of displaying some of my bits and pieces but they do not deserve to be anywhere near your masterpieces!! That would be some kind of blasphemy...
 Also as mentioned I make the sheath literally around the specific knife rather than just a sheath to put a knife in , so all I have are the ones our own hunting knives live in which are in constant use and all others are with the owners of the knives I made them for.
 I am very sorry to hear about your health.... you sound like the kinda guy who thinks of others long before you think of yourself going by your biography on your site and are the last person who deserves to be suffering from such an illness. I wish you all the best in your battles to come. All any of us can do is try to make the best of every day we are given with friends and family , they are all a gift , every single one of them , and to many of us take them for granted until it's to late .  My hats off to you sir......

----------


## Gapped axe

Thank you for those words. My display set up normally is on top of a couple of Fallow skins on a table. I normally theme it up a bit with pig jaws and the odd antler or two. Your pouch would just be sitting on the table covering my knife but I would like your permission to display it and also to gauge if there is any interest.

----------


## Ftx325

> Thank you for those words. My display set up normally is on top of a couple of Fallow skins on a table. I normally theme it up a bit with pig jaws and the odd antler or two. Your pouch would just be sitting on the table covering my knife but I would like your permission to display it and also to gauge if there is any interest.


If you would like me to make you one and you feel the finished product is worthy of display I have no problem with that . Fire through the pic of your knife and we can chat about what you want done...

----------


## Ftx325

And for something a little different here is an ankle bracelet for my better half of braided leather. Note this is one single piece of leather offcut . 
I have been thinking about how maybe I could incorporate this into a sheath maybe as edging to the sleeve...something like the last photo but not so large...
Any thoughts on this @hunter Al.7mm08 or anyone?
Too much maybe....?

----------


## Gapped axe

I do heaps of wire rope braiding, on the web page that braiding is gold. Comes up nice.

----------


## Ooops

So much awesomeness, I dont know where to start! 

@ Ftx325 & hunter Al.7mm08
What an awesome thread, being in a different time zone I wake up every morning looking forward to reading the latest revelations.
I asked for some pointers and Im getting a master class. 
Youve all really inspired me to have a go at this, I cant thank you enough, absolutely awesome information and display of talent
Keep posting guys, Im living vicariously through you

 @Ftx325
The modularity of your sheath carry options is very clever. Hunter is spot on with his comment about the base model ute and the options to customise. 

@ hunter Al.7mm08
peoples ingenuity never ceases to amaze me. You must get a real buzz out of using tools that your grandfather thought up, made & used. I bet hes smiling down on you. 

 @Gapped axe
Im sorry to hear about your health issues. Ive been going through a few hard times my self but this puts things in perspective and makes me appreciate what I have. You humble me sir. I too wish you the very best of luck in your battle

Your work is fantastic but Im particularly drawn to the bracelet in your special projects section, very special, simple & elegant.

----------


## Ftx325

Just quickly threw this together... the leather is still the 3.5mm so a bit thick for what I was thinking but you get the idea. Could also be done on the bottom edge....
Thoughts anyone....silly idea?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Ooops thanks for the comments mate,much appreciated  @Ftx325 The braiding would definitely add another dimension to yout workperhaps something like this around th edge of the loop?.Or a vertical braid running up the centre,sorry can't find a pic to explain.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

A lot of my clients, friends and people who have helped me now have bracelets done out of copper wire. These bracelets are getting to be pretty popular and there are quite a few different styles for them to choose from. They can be femanine thru to total masculine, I normally wear 1 or 2 as its a very easy way to advertise them. I reakon this years spring Fair they will be a very hot item.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Just had a look on your page @Gapped axe ,bracelets are very cool don't think you'll have trouble moving them.
Sorry to hear about your situation mate,but glad to hear you aren't letting it get you down!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> So much awesomeness, I don’t know where to start! 
> 
> @ Ftx325 & hunter Al.7mm08
> What an awesome thread, being in a different time zone I wake up every morning looking forward to reading the latest revelations.
> I asked for some pointers and I’m getting a master class. 
> You’ve all really inspired me to have a go at this, I can’t thank you enough, absolutely awesome information and display of talent
> Keep posting guys, I’m living vicariously through you
> 
>  @Ftx325
> ...


Hi @Ooops   thanks for the feedback. Just pleased to know that you are finding this helpful.
As I have said before there's so much talent around hidden in bsck sheds , @Gapped axe being a damn sight better example than me!
 I may have a wee project brewing for/with gapped axe so I may be able to do a photo walk thru of how I do my sheaths....if gapped axe doesn't mind seeing my dodgy techniques that is ...lol
The following photo is of a few of the pewter sculptures I used to create for a jeweler locally which I have seen for sale in tourist shops all over the country on the odd occasion. I would carve them out of wax and he would cast them into pewter. The tuatara for example took nearly 12hrs to carve and it's only about 3 inches long. I ended up giving that up as he wouldn't pay me sod all for the original and nothing at all im royalties for each unit sold. I must have done nearly 20odd designs for him including a map of NZ in the top of a teaspoon handle...including carving out all the mountain ranges and lakes. 
Then I did pet portraits for a while. People would give me photos of dogs etc and I would draw them... but being a glutton for punishment I would draw them in dots using a Biro then lightly colour them with coloured pencils...the dot technique was the only way to get the detail I wanted , but lord it took forever... The hawk photo is one I did for myself nearly 20yrs ago so the colour has turned a bit orangy but if you look closely you can see the individual dots...

I have some other copies of my drawings kicking around if anyone's interested...but enough of that for now...this is supposed to be a "playing with leather"thread....

----------


## Ftx325

> @Ooops thanks for the comments mate,much appreciated  @Ftx325 The braiding would definitely add another dimension to yout workperhaps something like this around th edge of the loop?.Or a vertical braid running up the centre,sorry can't find a pic to explain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


That's basically how I did the ammo holder on the 45/70 along with the sling and scabbard. On the edges of the ammo holder and sling I spaced the loops out a bit further though. Purely for decoration but the scabbard is actually held together by the loops.

----------


## Ftx325

@hunter Al.7mm08... this is the sort of thing I would like to try carving into leather , say the sleeves for example , to make the sheath a bit more individual. I have been carving this into an old piece of fibreboard since our chat about the designs into leather as an example of what sort of thing I was thinking. Believe it or not I just finished colouring the wood with shoe polish hence the uneven colouring... I couldn't find any stain... desperate times call for desperate measures lol

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Mate...Thats bloody awesome.I would suggest trying a single rose first as you may find that design a little tricky to carve on leather.Some of the lines may be a bit fiddly.That said you obviously have an artists eye so I'm sure you could modify the design to work.
You might want to get some Antique paste too.You rub it over the carving to accent the shaded areas.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Crikey that is most impressive, the detail in the birds head is unbelievable. My d2 knife is shorter by about 2”, and is my 2ic I suppose. Will try photos later, not really fused which knife gets resheafed as they are both working knives

----------


## Gapped axe

A couple of Kowhai flowers would look cool, sort of that bell look. Kowhai flowers were pretty popular once in a copper medium.

----------


## Ftx325

> Mate...Thats bloody awesome.I would suggest trying a single rose first as you may find that design a little tricky to carve on leather.Some of the lines may be a bit fiddly.That said you obviously have an artists eye so I'm sure you could modify the design to work.
> You might want to get some Antique paste too.You rub it over the carving to accent the shaded areas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Thanks Hunter. The roses were actually the missus idea. I told her what I was up to with the carving but she didn't like my skull and crossbones plan...lol. she suggested the roses so she could hang it on the wall and she's the boss after all. I may wear the trousers in this house but she tells me which ones...ha ha

----------


## Ftx325

> Crikey that is most impressive, the detail in the birds head is unbelievable. My d2 knife is shorter by about 2”, and is my 2ic I suppose. Will try photos later, not really fused which knife gets resheafed as they are both working knives


I have a few ideas I would like to try out after talking to you chaps (and @hunter Al.7mm08 in particular)... I quite like the idea of bordering the sleeve with lace for example like the 45/70. I might get out the magic teaspoon and see what other tools I can experiment with for designs/drawing into the leather and have a play on some scraps.
Probably the longest and deepest/widest bladed knife would give me a bit more space. If I use lace I might make some more antler beads too maybe... depends on how much use  you intend for the sheath as to how carried away and ornate I get I suppose. I have a habit of getting a little carried away...but I would like to try and make something a wee bit special for you if I can. Can't be just a plain boring old sheath for a man such as yourself. We can discuss the details when I know the knife intended for the sheath.

----------


## Ftx325

> Crikey that is most impressive, the detail in the birds head is unbelievable. My d2 knife is shorter by about 2, and is my 2ic I suppose. Will try photos later, not really fused which knife gets resheafed as they are both working knives


Bit of a funny story with the pet drawings. An instructor at the gym I was at at the time had a dog she asked me to draw...a great dane I think it was... so she gave me a small nlack and white photo to replicate poster size. So I dot away for weeks and added a little colour using photos out of dog books with my coloured pencils. She was rapped with the finished artical. My mum did a photo copy of the pic to show around to find me more customers. She happened to show her boss the pic. The very first thing he said was "that's my dog". Mum said no it's not , he said yes it is and so on so she explained it can't be his dog and told him about the lady at gym who owned said animal. His reply was "l knew it! That is my dog! I sold it to her nearly a year ago!" 
I think that's the best compliment I've ever had.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ha ha crack up and obviously qudos to you for getting it so accurate. I can beat that. Had a client who asked if I could do his wife nude which I did. Initially we tried a silohete style for modesty, but in the end she just wore very very revealing indies and I worked off that. Thats her butt on my website. The Bride and the Clients husband were there which was just as well because she played up. A couple of Kowhai flowers would be a minter on my sheaf.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I tend to look at anything I make from a practical point of view.Will it work and will it last?.Heres a pic of my "EDC"
However, if you can make work,last and add something special to it why  the hell not.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Ftx325 This is a piece my Grandfather did,it's hard to get a good picture of but the horse is molded to give it a 3d appearance. 
It is shame he's not around,he would have happily offered any advice you needed.I am afraid my level of experience is rather limited when it comes to this sort of thing.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I like that one. the dog wasn't wearing anything either... does that count as a nude?
I will have to find a clear picture of a Kowhai flower and see if I can do one on some scrap leather. As you know my lack of tools may make it particularly difficult to do anything I am happy to put on your sheath nut I will certainly try it. did you get my pm today re photo?

----------


## Ftx325

> @Ftx325 This is a piece my Grandfather did,it's hard to get a good picture of but the horse is molded to give it a 3d appearance. 
> It is shame he's not around,he would have happily offered any advice you needed.I am afraid my level of experience is rather limited when it comes to this sort of thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


 that is incredible........ I'm speechless.   time to hang up the teaspoon and sit quietly, rocking in the corner mumbling incomprehensibly to myself........ it's official - i quit

----------


## Gapped axe

No no dont quit, you are up there and are certainly worthy of having your work acknowledged.

----------


## Gapped axe

> @Ftx325 This is a piece my Grandfather did,it's hard to get a good picture of but the horse is molded to give it a 3d appearance. 
> It is shame he's not around,he would have happily offered any advice you needed.I am afraid my level of experience is rather limited when it comes to this sort of thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk




thats just awesome, serious skills there. Sadly these craft and art skills are being lost to a cell phone watching bunch of misfits. My boy is always working on his house or mine, or otherwise his multiple number of friends properties. He’s got a major working bee at his house after this weekend for the next 2 weekends after that. A massive working bee and no shortage of helpers I believe. My daughter who is a UNI is always drawing or studing, she will also join me in my stall and sell her woodworking projects. Both use their phones but are definitly not attached to them.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Ftx325 The picture is for motivation.just to show what is possible. Judging by some of the posts you have put up I doubt it would be very long before you produce something similar.
Also,I have had a thought about @Gapped axe sheath.If you don't mind my input,what about a collaboration?
Your leather with his copper.
Perhaps instead of the leather braid,one of his copper ones.Or if @Gapped axe made his own kowhai flower from copper you attach it to the front of the belt loop somehow?.maybe riveted on top or fitted behind with a cutout to expose it.
Just a thought

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Makes to much noise if the rifle scrapes over it, I do see where yor coming from thou. That arm is from a very well known NZ who makes sure she brushes her hair from her face whilst giving an interview just so that I can see it on the tele. Lol

----------


## Gapped axe

Theres close on $2000 worth of gold in that bracelet. I was a tad worried when building it, but she said dont worry Bos if it goes wong we will just remelt and start again.

----------


## Ftx325

Ok guys.....l won't quit just yet .... Probably :Wink:  
That work of your grandad @hunter Al.7mm08 is the sort of thing I would like to have a go at but not quite to that level obviously....
It's okay @Gapped axe ... I am still developing a cunning plan ,so cunning you could pin a tail on it and call it a weasel as Blackadder used to say. 
It's funny you should mention a joint effort with axe hunter as I had considered suggesting the same thing.... great minds eh ?!
Now as I've mentioned I haven't tried anything like this before axe so don't expect to much but when I got home from work I dug out some scrap leather and after stirring my coffee with my favourite teaspoon, I decided to prove to myself that teaspoons can do anything...well , within reason... I wouldn't try changing a tyre with it....
So here's my first attempt at your kowhai flowers. Note this is only a half done test run to hone my Ninja teaspoon technique, the first of probably shitloads of them . I should  probably admit l also used a small screwdriver....                 I would like to say that the photo does it no justice...but I'd be lying...lol


Ok boys , what do you think? ... Be gentle with me....haha

----------


## Gapped axe

Possibly include part of the leaf as well

----------


## Gapped axe

Amd the stems a little longer, flowers are pretty bloody good thou

----------


## Gapped axe

Will do a small scketch and if you incoperate my drawing onto the sheaf, then yes I have added a small bit of cont4ibution as well

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Ftx325  Mate....nothing wrong with that,couple more and a bit of fine tuning you'll be sweet

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I had a rummage around last night and found the copy of the dog pic from the story I bored you all with .First photo is 4 by 6 inch pic that I was given to work from... second is finished article ...around 40 by 60 cm .





The thing with dot pics is they're better veiwed from a distance so the dots themselves don't notice....they kinda merge into each other like a tv screen.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thats pretty cool.I'd hate to think how long it would take to do!.Don't think I''d have the patience for it.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

need to sort payment for postage, when done cane you flck me thru the cost so I can add to your bank account please.

----------


## Ftx325

Don't worry about that @Gapped axe , at work use couriers everyday... a courier bag may go missing....
Nearly finished the pic...did more today , might get it done completely tommorow.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

We have a couple of contractors here at the moment.The digger operator asked if I could make him a pouch for his pocket knife.He's in and out of the machine all day so didn't want anything to bulky that might catch on the seat or door frame.I have been wanting to try a "pancake" style pouch for a while so this is what I've come up with.Will be interested to get his feed back on it

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Very cool Hunter. Thought about trying the same style of my pocket knife I use at work but thought it might be to visible and freak out the customers.
Good job mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

Just fitted an ar style handguard to the mighty 45/70 so considering wrapping a section in leather as a grip and lacing around the edges to match the butt stock ammo carrier. Sort of blend the two ends together in appearance. Might be a quick project to use up the rest of my leather.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Just fitted an ar style handguard to the mighty 45/70 so considering wrapping a section in leather as a grip and lacing around the edges to match the butt stock ammo carrier. Sort of blend the two ends together in appearance. Might be a quick project to use up the rest of my leather.


Sounds like a good idea.Would probably be more comfortable when your carrying it around.....hunting T Rex

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Might need a bigger freezer for all that extra meat  :Grin:

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I'd also suggest you only shoot above the track

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Nah...the kids can carry it out... that's what you have them for isn't it...and washing the dishes.

----------


## Micky Duck

that sheath that you have large knife in...you can turn upside down and shake till you get wankers cramp :Thumbsup: 
really reminds me of a gunfighters holster for the trusty peacemaker in 45....... awesome work. my hunting knife sits in very basic sheath by comparison but actually uses a hybrid of your two methods...its got plastic liner,like you fishing knives INSIDE the leather as I have scar across my left shin from sheath knife cutting its was out  of leather sheath many years back...

----------


## Ftx325

Funny you should say that @Micky Duck as the sheath that the "wanking" knife came in had an inner plastic sheath covered in that nylon fabric and it rattled when you walked... which is why I made that first sheath coz it used to really piss me off making all those rattling noises.

----------


## joelhenton

@HNTMAD as requested, here is my first attempt at a 20 round 223 ammo pouch. I'm really pleased with the final result. Thanks for the tips and tricks. I'll be the first to admit it's a total copy of your work. Since I had one to use as a template, may as well start with the best. A complement I hope!   :Thumbsup: 

Regards,
Joel

----------


## HNTMAD

> @HNTMAD as requested, here is my first attempt at a 20 round 223 ammo pouch. I'm really pleased with the final result. Thanks for the tips and tricks. I'll be the first to admit it's a total copy of your work. Since I had one to use as a template, may as well start with the best. A complement I hope!  
> 
> Regards,
> Joel 
> 
> Attachment 154730
> Attachment 154731
> Attachment 154732


Sheeshz that came out mint, looks fab

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Nice work @joelhenton .do you have anything inside the pouch to separate/hold the rounds or are they just sitting in there?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

> Sheeshz that came out mint, looks fab
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks Hamish! It's not perfect but I am very happy with it.

 @hunter Al.7mm08 I have used a plastic insert from a box of PMC 223. It's the perfect size.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Thanks Hamish! It's not perfect but I am very happy with it. @hunter Al.7mm08 I have used a plastic insert from a box of PMC 223. It's the perfect size.
> 
> Attachment 154741


Could prob even look to use thinner leather on the front 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Thanks Hamish! It's not perfect but I am very happy with it.
> 
>  @hunter Al.7mm08 I have used a plastic insert from a box of PMC 223. It's the perfect size.
> 
> Attachment 154741


Great minds think alike!.works bloody well alright.I have also used them cut down for smaller pouchs too.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

> Could prob even look to use thinner leather on the front 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeah it would have no doubt been a bit easier to work with if I had. It's 3mm leather I got from NZ Leather Suppliers. I will make an 8 round pouch for my 7mm-08 when I get some free time.

Thanks, 
Joel

----------


## joelhenton

Looks the part next to your pro-grade work Hamish! @HNTMAD

----------


## Ftx325

Nice work @joelhenton... looks very professional !
You'll be looking for more stuff to make now and before you know it everything will have a leather pouch ... Lol

You been making anything new @hunter Al.7mm08 ?
Expanded any more on the modular theme ?

----------


## tiroahunta

Are these any good for any leather smiths out there...??

Old leather cut for reins, never being used. Would need a good oiling. 

Could be used as good belt leather..??

PM to discuss if interested...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

[QUOTE=Ftx325;1091831]Nice work @joelhenton... looks very professional !
You'll be looking for more stuff to make now and before you know it everything will have a leather pouch ... Lol

You been making anything new @hunter Al.7mm08 ?
Expanded any more on the modular theme ?[/QUOTE @Ftx325 have been working on a few things.Had a guy ask me to do a sheath for his custom knife,not the style I normally do but came out ok.Also just finished a sheath for a friends son for xmas,he's a keen pig hunter so I did a bit of carving on that.pretty pleased how that turned out

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

There is some really cool work being shown in this thread. 
Keep it going guys.

----------


## Ftx325

[QUOTE=hunter Al.7mm08;1092194]


> Nice work @joelhenton... looks very professional !
> You'll be looking for more stuff to make now and before you know it everything will have a leather pouch ... Lol
> 
> You been making anything new  @hunter Al.7mm08 ?
> Expanded any more on the modular theme ?[/QUOTE @Ftx325 have been working on a few things.Had a guy ask me to do a sheath for his custom knife,not the style I normally do but came out ok.Also just finished a sheath for a friends son for xmas,he's a keen pig hunter so I did a bit of carving on that.pretty pleased how that turned out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Nice @hunter Al.7mm08.... 
I like the pig carving , very cool !

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Got asked to make a pair of sheaths for a friends sons for xmas.Ones a pig hunter the other wants to be a shepherd,thought I'd personalize them a bit.Have covered the initials incase they are members.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

More great work there @hunter Al.7mm08 .
You're giving me the itch again but I haven't got bugger all leather left..... doh
Or any knives that need a sheath.....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Ftx325 thanks mate.I'm getting low pn supplies myself.Have been looking at buying more but pricing is a bit scary

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Exactly my problem. I can't justify the amount of leather I would have to get... think it's something like 6-9 square feet... unless I find a few people who want something made.
Not cheap is it...

----------


## ROKTOY

> Exactly my problem. I can't justify the amount of leather I would have to get... think it's something like 6-9 square feet... unless I find a few people who want something made.
> Not cheap is it...


More hunting, then you can make your own leather..

----------


## Ftx325

I just happen to have an attractive goat skin just come out of the tanning bucket....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Have just finished this.Bloke wanted a flap over the top and the steel in the front which made fitting the snaps a bit tricky so a modified @Ftx325 design a bit to suit.think it turned out alright.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

That looks mint

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks mate.havn't done one like this before so was a bit of trial n error

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Thanks mate.havn't done one like this before so was a bit of trial n error
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I really like it, wish I had done similar when I was making them myself

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

That looks awesome @hunter Al.7mm08 !
And I'm flattered that you think some of my ideas are worth using...    :Grin: 
And you are coming along in leaps and bounds in your designs in my humble opinion. Everything you post is even better than the last .
Great work mate , great work !

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks Ftx.Have to admit the snap problem had me stumped for a while,couldn't come up with a solution I was happy with.Was about to scrap the whole thing n start again,till I remembered your detachable belt loop!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

Nice solution to an age old problem. Looks good :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Thanks Ftx.Have to admit the snap problem had me stumped for a while,couldn't come up with a solution I was happy with.Was about to scrap the whole thing n start again,till I remembered your detachable belt loop!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


The dome is actually quite simple on a flap top sheath....will try find some photos of what I did to get around it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Create a tag off the top of your steel holder, dome.or harness post works easy as

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rocco

GOtta have a crack at some of these designs soon, but as said, the old price of Leather is a bit rough at the minute. Any recommendations? Or just keep an eye out for scraps on the yellow site for starters?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks  @HNTMAD . appreciate that
Something like that definitely could have worked

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> GOtta have a crack at some of these designs soon, but as said, the old price of Leather is a bit rough at the minute. Any recommendations? Or just keep an eye out for scraps on the yellow site for starters?


There is a big difference between "leather" and "leather",which can make it quite hard to find decent leather outside of a reputable dealer.That said no harm in keeping an eye out,never know what pops up.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I'm still itching to make something but I don't have anything that needs leatherwork doing at the moment unfortunately so I am really enjoying your creations @hunter Al.7mm08
Make sure you keep posting your pics mate .
One day I might make a trip up north and we'll have to have that bourbon ....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks @Ftx325 .I'll keep a bottle handy.....just in case 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I'm still itching to make something but I don't have anything that needs leatherwork doing at the moment.


I could give you a project if only I could find/source a round (think old western) water canteen /  bottle inner.  I want to get a leather covered water canteen to go with my cowboy action shooting kit.

Something like this suitably engraved with Rattlesnake Rushy would fit the bill.

----------


## dannyb

> I could give you a project if only I could find/source a round (think old western) water canteen /  bottle inner.  I want to get a leather covered water canteen to go with my cowboy action shooting kit.
> Attachment 163097
> Something like this suitably engraved with Rattles cage Rusty would fit the bill.


Fixed it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Fixed it


Cheeky bugger!  Off to work now.  Sale day!

----------


## ROKTOY

> I could give you a project if only I could find/source a round (think old western) water canteen /  bottle inner.  I want to get a leather covered water canteen to go with my cowboy action shooting kit.
> Attachment 163097
> Something like this suitably engraved with Rattlesnake Rushy would fit the bill.


https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/cam...263384e4f8-001

----------


## Rushy

> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/cam...263384e4f8-001


Thanks for this. I will get the missus on to it.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Thanks for this. I will get the missus on to it.


You're welcome 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## S.E.G

Here is three sheaths I finished off in recent weeks, I have always been a fan of pocket sheaths for small fixed blade knives like the ESEE Izula.

----------


## Ftx325

Hi @S.E.G    Nice sheaths , but just curious as to why the second one has the extra leather off to the side . Is that what you have called a pocket sheath ? And is the extra width to stop it flopping around in a pocket or just for larger surface area for a belt loop ? Forgive my ignorance but I have not heard that term/description before ......

----------


## MSL

Keeps it orientated in the pocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Hi @S.E.G    Nice sheaths , but just curious as to why the second one has the extra leather off to the side . Is that what you have called a pocket sheath ? And is the extra width to stop it flopping around in a pocket or just for larger surface area for a belt loop ? Forgive my ignorance but I have not heard that term/description before ......


Thats some nice work @seg .must admit thats the first I've heard of pocket sheaths too.Intersting idea though 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## S.E.G

Thanks for the comments, yes the pocket sheath is just that, a sheath that you carry in your pocket  and the width allows it to sit in place without moving about.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Recently got asked to make a belt pouch big enough for a cell phone and a few bits n pieces with an attached but separate compartment for ammo.Turned out to be a bit a bit of a pain in the neck,but this is the end result.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Yup rhat would have been for sure, best way is to price it and the double it

Looks good though 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

that does look good Hunter . The few pouches I have made were a pain and always seemed to end up bulkier than I pictured in my mind . So for my own gear I went back to canvas pouches . Mainly though because I prefer a zip closure on a pouch .

I like the horse too ....

----------


## Rocco

Finally got myself some leather to start a few small projects and then do a sheath. What do y'all use for the snap domes? Is it just the aliexpress kits with the punches?

----------


## Ftx325

> Finally got myself some leather to start a few small projects and then do a sheath. What do y'all use for the snap domes? Is it just the aliexpress kits with the punches?


thats all I used , got my kit from Lapco in akl . Used the big domes .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks @Ftx325 .Your right,it turned out much bigger than I thought.I'm not convinced the domes where a good idea,makes it hard to close when the pouch is empty.I tried to talk them into some type of strap/buckle setup but they wanted domes

Thanks for the tip @HNTMAD I have come to the conclusion I'm not going to become a millionaire making leather goods.I always find it hard to work out what things are worth,but as long as I'm not losing money I guess it's still a cheap hobbie

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> thats all I used , got my kit from Lapco in akl . Used the big domes .


+1 for Lapco.have brought a few things from them,have been good to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

I haven't got a lot of work on at the moment so decided to do a little leather crafting myself. A 223 magazine pouch, just needs a dome snap fastener to finish. Quite pleased with the result, it turned out as small and streamlined as I hoped.

----------


## Ftx325

that looks real good Joel . You will need to punch holes where you want the poppers to go but only minutes to do that and fit the poppers ...
Nice work...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Nice work mate.Looks like you've given that burnishing tool a work out!

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

After about 6 weeks lost in Japan I finally received the stainless steel snap setter and anvil I ordered. Now I was able to finish my spare 223 magazine pouch to accompany my 223 ammo pouch for my belt. Decided to make a pouch for my 7mm-08 ammo too. Next project will be a new streamlined secatuer pouch.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Looks good @joelhenton .just wondering why you carry the secatears?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Slowly getting  into this as well.

Still need to do some work on burnishing the edges. And maybe have another go at the snap...





Tx to  @Ftx325 for answering a whole bunch of questions  :Thumbsup: 

Once Ive got the basics down, I'll have a go at making lefty knife scabbards.

----------


## HNTMAD

> After about 6 weeks lost in Japan I finally received the stainless steel snap setter and anvil I ordered. Now I was able to finish my spare 223 magazine pouch to accompany my 223 ammo pouch for my belt. Decided to make a pouch for my 7mm-08 ammo too. Next project will be a new streamlined secatuer pouch. 
> 
> Attachment 172371
> Attachment 172372


That knife sheath...good to see it getting used

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

> Looks good @joelhenton .just wondering why you carry the secatears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Probably hunts the kaimais ...that’s where I use mine the most.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> That knife sheath...good to see it getting used
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Thought that had your stamp on it@HNTMAD .It's always good to see something  you've made still in use years later(hopefully)

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

@hunter AI.7mm08 I don't go anywhere without them. Endlessly useful, I work in the bush. Having to cut my way around most places I go.
Joel

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> @hunter AI.7mm08 I don't go anywhere without them. Endlessly useful, I work in the bush. Having to cut my way around most places I go.
> Joel


Ahh....I see.Must admit I just find it easier to stay away from thick stuff

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

> That knife sheath...good to see it getting used
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


   @HNTMAD It's a superb knife sheath that gets plenty of use. One day I'll no doubt try to copy it! Nothing like copying from the best  :Grin:

----------


## Ftx325

> Slowly getting  into this as well.
> 
> Still need to do some work on burnishing the edges. And maybe have another go at the snap...
> 
> Attachment 172391
> 
> Attachment 172392
> 
> Tx to  @Ftx325 for answering a whole bunch of questions 
> ...


That's looking real good @ebf for a first attempt .
And making a pouch for your leather tools is just next level ...  :Thumbsup: 

Well on your way to making an impressive sheath .
I am about to have a crack at a double , or maybe triple, sheath for my hunting knives out of the buffalo leather @hunter Al.7mm08 was kind enough to send me .
 Be interesting to see how it goes with wet forming compared to the russet leather .
Only one way to find out.....
And if it all works okay might have a crack at using it to make a new leather seat for my Honda Davidson along with some small saddle bags .
Might be getting a bit out of my league there but can't hurt to try....

----------


## Swanny

> Looks good @joelhenton .just wondering why you carry the secatears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I carry a pair in the Ruahine's.  Slightly deeper pouch. You can quietly snip your way through supplejack when you can't see an easy way through.

----------


## The bomb

Anyone keen on making me a sheath for my Svord trout and bird knife?the one it came with is pretty average.

----------


## Southcity

Probably my favourite knife and scabbard. Real croc hide.

----------


## Ftx325

That's very cool , croc insert with leather border ? 
Done a couple in the same kind of style using deer and possum skins .
Nice knife too .... Really like the handle scales .

----------


## Southcity

> That's very cool , croc insert with leather border ? 
> Done a couple in the same kind of style using deer and possum skins .
> Nice knife too .... Really like the handle scales .


Yes croc insert and leather border. ( I bought a couple of croc skins which I have used for various projects) The knife scales are stabilised Australian Gidgee.

----------


## Ftx325

I managed to pick up a scrap piece of 4mm russet , just enough to make the sheath/s I have been wanting to do for my hunting knives . I would still like to add a pouch to the front for my little sharpener but need thinner leather for that , 2mm would be ideal , but that will have to wait .
What do you think  @hunter Al.7mm08 ?





Done in my usual modular fashion , friction hold type and can be changed out with a screwdriver .
I have also added thumb ramps to each sheath to aid knife extraction , just hold handle and push ramp with thumb and knife pops out . ( the ramp is the protruding lip on top front edge of sheaths )

----------


## Rocco

Mate, love that. Picked up some solid leather and just waiting on fixings now

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Looks good mate,very streamlined Did you use the small sheath as the welt on the larger one?.
Work out how much of the thinner leather you need,I'll have a look in my stash.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

make sure you post some pics @Rocco ....
great to see so many people getting the creative juices flowing and giving it a go .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

> Looks good mate,very streamlined Did you use the small sheath as the welt on the larger one?.
> Work out how much of the thinner leather you need,I'll have a look in my stash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I was going to combine the 2 as one but decided to carry on the modular theme so made two separate sheaths that bolt together so can be broken down and used separately if so desired .
Still ended up nice and slim as can be seen in the front on pic .





There's veg tan leather being sold on the yellow site at the moment , and has 2mm listed , so trying to scrape some cash together to get some of that and use it for making my saddle bag and recover the seat on my bike hopefully . If that works out should have scraps I can use for sharpener pouch .
I would like to water mold it for a nice fit .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Ahh...I see.very clever.Where did you get the extra long Chicago screws from?.The longest I can find are 15mm

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> I was going to combine the 2 as one but decided to carry on the modular theme so made two separate sheaths that bolt together so can be broken down and used separately if so desired .
> Still ended up nice and slim as can be seen in the front on pic .
> 
> Attachment 174311
> Attachment 174312
> Attachment 174313
> 
> There's veg tan leather being sold on the yellow site at the moment , and has 2mm listed , so trying to scrape some cash together to get some of that and use it for making my saddle bag and recover the seat on my bike hopefully . If that works out should have scraps I can use for sharpener pouch .
> I would like to water mold it for a nice fit .


Looks mint man. The modular twin sheath is a great idea

----------


## Ftx325

> Ahh...I see.very clever.Where did you get the extra long Chicago screws from?.The longest I can find are 15mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


On my other earlier sheaths I just used the shorter Chicago screw 'nut'/sleeve part and longer brass screws which I just trimmed to required length . They are just a standard 4mm thread .
Those Chicago screws I used here I found on tm as a kit with around 8 or 10 different length sleeves , ten of each plus the screws . 180 piece kit I think it was . They were advertising silver as well but I have a thing for brass as you may have noticed ...
And the nut/sleeve heads happily matched the rivets on the knife handles .

found the one I got ... here's the link to the TM auction @hunter Al.7mm08

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...9?bof=d0vDNGyP

----------


## ebf

@Ftx325, I have a bunch of thinner leather, let me know what size 2mm piece you want and I can dig around in the bag.

----------


## Ftx325

Thanks for the offer @ebf but there is no hurry and I hope to buy some 2mm off of the trade me guy at some stage for my other projects and they pouch addition thing can wait until then .
I have always got a pouch on my belt or my bumbag for odds and sods anyway which the sharpener lives in at the moment .

And as an aside the new sheath Is currently carrying a belt loop to fit my 50mm hunting belt which I use on 'camping ' hunts , just throw it in my pack with the belt and pouch .
On day hunts I use a bumbag (huntech) which needs a loop to fit around a 100mm strap as there is a pouch on the bumbag right where my knife sits which I don't use and have the knife there instead . The beauty of this sheath setup , I can just swap the belt loop out for the bumbag loop in a matter of minutes and it's a perfect fit regardless of what I am hanging it on .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks for that @Ftx325 .I finished my version of your sheath the other day but had to use bolts on one side for the length.Pretty happy with how it all turned out.The knife was an old Svord I found by the chopping block,had a broken tip and some pup had chewed the handle so relaced that, cleaned it up  an reshaped blade.
I really like the fact there is nothing inside the sheath to rub and wear out.Have started wearing at work so will see how it goes with daily use.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Nice  :Thumbsup: 
Is the sheath body the buffalo leather ?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Nice 
> Is the sheath body the buffalo leather ?


Yes it is.It's a bit different to work with,will be interesting to see how durable it is.Certainly doesn't wetmold or burnish very well.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I would say it's going to be durable all right . Even cutting it took me a lot more effort than the russet .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Had to get a new phone recently, after looking at various protective cases I decided to make my own.It was a good excuse to try a couple things I've been wanting to do for a while now.
Also finished up a sheath I was asked to make for a mates son

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## THNZ

Awesome mate, love your work

----------


## andyanimal31

Looks bloody good Alistair!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

Has anyone made a decent sheath for a bahco knife  yet?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Has anyone made a decent sheath for a bahco knife  yet?


Yup, back in the day I made heaps of them

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Has anyone made a decent sheath for a bahco knife  yet?


Depends on your definition of decent.Would probably cost ya more than the knife

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Depends on your definition of decent.Would probably cost ya more than the knife
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


I used to charge anywhere from $85 to $95 for an open top sheath. That was 5 years ago now

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> I used to charge anywhere from $85 to $95 for an open top sheath. That was 5 years ago now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm about the same,bit cheaper for mate's etc.When you work it out there's nearly $30 worth of leather in a decent sized sheath.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

> Had to get a new phone recently, after looking at various protective cases I decided to make my own.It was a good excuse to try a couple things I've been wanting to do for a while now.
> Also finished up a sheath I was asked to make for a mates son
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Jeez mate , your getting good at the design carving . Looks real good  :Thumbsup: 
I have been looking at the carving tools on Ali and seriously considering investing in some . Just don't know if I will be doing enough leather work to justify the money .
But that phone case looks awesome 😎

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Looks bloody good Alistair!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk


Cheers Andy.I hope yours is still in pristine condition? 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks @Ftx325 have been looking for an excuse to try some for a while.Tryed 2 different color antique's and a sealer as well. Quite pleased with the result

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## hotsoup

Hey mate, not sure if this has been mentioned but sheath for a mercator would be awesome!? Already have one from Hamish. Could do with another

----------


## Rocco

Managed to score a a box of tools, and a both of leather for proper cheap, so been doing some lockdown projects in between chasing a toddler. Keep in mind these are my first two projects. Be gentle...

----------


## Rocco

The Mercator pouch was still a bit wet from moulding

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@Rocco looks bloody good,nice even straight stitching.good tight fit around the handle bit of burnishing will tidy up the edges nicely.Job well done.Bit hard to tell from the photos,did you put a third layer of leather along the edge to stop the blade cutting the stitching? 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rocco

Thanks mate. Spent a lot more time on the hole for the stitching on the Mercator pouch, and it showed. Rushed the knife and made a few errors, like snapping the thread a ton of times, and not sorting an extra strip to protect the thread. Expecting to have another crack at it soon and V2 should go a lot better.

What do y'all use for burnishing? I've tried a few things but haven't been happy.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Thanks mate. Spent a lot more time on the hole for the stitching on the Mercator pouch, and it showed. Rushed the knife and made a few errors, like snapping the thread a ton of times, and not sorting an extra strip to protect the thread. Expecting to have another crack at it soon and V2 should go a lot better.
> 
> What do y'all use for burnishing? I've tried a few things but haven't been happy.


Check this out....was a clip i put together a few haircuts ago...used cotton cloth for burnishing. 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=B4HPIFl6ivU&feature=share

Hamish

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

What do y'all use for burnishing? I've tried a few things but haven't been happy.
We all learn as we go mate.Did you get an edge Beveller  in you tools?.I use it to take the sharp edges off then wet the edge slightly. There are various products you can apply at this stage,or water alone works.I just use saddle soap.Then just rubber vigorously with something hard like the wooden handle of a awl.I find a piece of scrap leather works well too.Products like 'edge cote'can be used if you want to get carried away.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rocco

> Check this out....was a clip i put together a few haircuts ago...used cotton cloth for burnishing. 
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=B4HPIFl6ivU&feature=share
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Awesome video! Good few things to take on board in there, thanks Hamish.

----------


## Rocco

> What do y'all use for burnishing? I've tried a few things but haven't been happy.
> We all learn as we go mate.Did you get an edge Beveller  in you tools?.I use it to take the sharp edges off then wet the edge slightly. There are various products you can apply at this stage,or water alone works.I just use saddle soap.Then just rubber vigorously with something hard like the wooden handle of a awl.I find a piece of scrap leather works well too.Products like 'edge cote'can be used if you want to get carried away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Yeah unfortunately not, that is in the very much need category. So have free handed with an old razor blade and used water and an old Bic lighter. Hasn't gone great, but it's not the worst either.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

On the subject of first attempts @Rocco this was mine.Used the heaviest leather I could find,no idea how to wet mold.Hand poked all the holes with an awl,measured the spacing by eye.Didn't know about putting a groove for the stitching to lay in,hence why it's so StRAigHt!and sitting on top of the leather. No idea how to burnish it.But,10yrs on it still hasn't fallen apart and I'm still rather proud of it

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Not too shabby

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Hi @Rocco
That's not a bad first effort mate . When I made my first sheath I spent a week self training by watching youtube videos to get a better understanding of how they are done and then came up with a few workarounds to allow for tools I didn't have . But an edger as mentioned by hunter al is well worth having . Makes all the difference when it comes to having a nice finish on the leather edges .
If it's any help I did a thread a while back where I made a sheath for a forum member and showed how I made it along with the 'tools' I used to make up for the proper tools I didn't have - kitchen cutlery mainly ...lol . I am a certified teaspoon ninja .... :Thumbsup: 

So here is the thread link , and also lots of input by guys like hunter and huntmad to give other or proper ways of doing things . That said I still make all my sheaths the same way as in this thread including the double sheaths on the earlier page so it seems to work ok...

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ke-mine-64486/

hope it helps ....

----------


## Ftx325

oh and as for the burnishing , I personally find it works better if you start on the edge and work towards the middle or the leather bulges and deforms outwards . BY working from the outside in gives a better result . I just dampen - dampen not drench - the edge with water on my finger then once I wax the finished product quickly go over it again with wax and whatever you use for burnishing . I found a biro can work really well , especially in the tight inside curve .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

I had almost forgotten the teaspoon @Ftx325 .Having the right tools makes things easier but, as you say it's surprising what you can achieve with what you have on hand

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> Cheers Andy.I hope yours is still in pristine condition? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Getting well used look actually!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Spent the last few nights making a wee double decker pouch/sheath for my new folding scalpel (scalpel for hunting thread) to keep the knife and some spare blades together I can just throw in my bumbag/belt pouch and not rattle around .
Made it using some thin 1.5 ish mm leather scraps kindly donated by  @ebf .
Water molded to the knife with a separate slot in back for blade storage . Also molded the lid flap in closed shape to make that the natural shape of the leather which keeps the flap almost locked closed when slid under the retaining cross strap .
Gotta say was a right pain trying to make something so small with such flexible leather but quite pleased with end result . And with the finished article being 4 layers thick is actually quite stiff once completed .

No teaspoons were harmed in the making of this sheath .....

----------


## Micky Duck

well done indeed. pleased you put lighter there for size as no idea otherwise. if you find it opens you could put hole in end of flap and simply thread string through it so it would be too fat to return through hole unless string removed.

----------


## Ftx325

Thanks MD . I was a little dubious about the flap closure but turned out surprisingly secure .
Was going to use the standard popper setup for closing but decided I wanted to try something different and think also popper would have made it to bulky . Seriously considered making it button up and making a button out of antler but decided a bit over the top for something that is going to live in my bag and never be seen by anyone so just did the nice simple retaining strap instead ....

----------


## CBH Australia

> Then there's the ammo holders on my rifles...
> The lever action has a suede cheek piece laced on to pamper my cheek as my shoulder gets the crap kicked out of it!Attachment 146333Attachment 146334Attachment 146335Attachment 146336


Thats amazing work for a lefty, most would need the shell holder on the right  side though.

----------


## Ftx325

> Thats amazing work for a lefty, most would need the shell holder on the right  side though.


Thanks ...
And you are correct , there are a lot of weirdos out there who would want it on the 'wrong' side .... bloody cock-eyed right handers ....  :Wink:

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

That's some tidy work @Ftx325. What make is that knife?. Have often wondered how they would go.
I had a little play with a similar pouch design a while ago, but with a horizontal carry belt loop. The flap seems to be holding up OK but I also have doubts about them

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Hi Hunter . Thanks ...
I wouldn't have done the flap closure like that if I was belt mounting it but ok just in bag and the knife and blades are still a light friction fit in sheath so won't fall out anyway . 
 I left the flap leather normal to start but wasn't happy so soaked the flap up until about 3/4 of inch before the the mouth of sheath , slid it under strap and molded around sheath so it wraps around it then cooked it with a hairdryer . When dry the flap is stiff but the point above mouth is still flexible to allow it to bend to get open or closed and because leather is stiff you actually have to make an effort to open it as it doesn't want to bend to allow you to pull it out ... Make sense ?
You can see in the 2nd pic where the flap is stuck up stiff and shaped to wrap from the tip to just after the bend where flexible leather starts .

The scalpel was from Ali express . The seller was tczuo edc . Have since ordered 4 more for the guys at work which arrived the other day .
 I am considering ordering in a bunch more as 2 others now want one after seeing mine as well as my boy ....

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Thanks @Ftx325 will have a look at them.
I always find when you make stuff for yourself it is a good excuse to try different designs/techniques.  If they work out it's good, if they fail then no one is pissed but yourself 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

@Ftx325, looks mint ! very clever work on the flap. Should be nice and quiet.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Little rainy day E.D.C project. Victorinox Adventurer and a  Wurkkos wk01. Little torch but puts out 120+ lumens,  I'm quite impressed with it.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Nice.... Funny I just started much the same thing for my pocket knife .
Wet molded again and the flap will be removed .



Obviously a work in progress .... Just started it yesterday with some more little scraps so the design is a compromise due lack of leather . Was going to add torch also but not big enough leather pieces for that unfortunately .

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Great minds huh!.Mine was reclaimed from the scrap box too.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Just have to add a belt loop on the back which will just be a square bolted at the corners with those Chicago screws so will be able to carry vertical or horizontal .
In my usual preferred patchy colour finish my daughter has named 'bark camo' , which suits...done using Black dye

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Looks good mate.How do you do your "bark camo"?. Are you dabbing black dye over brown?

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

Some nice work done here. Im looking of  a sheath for the wifes bark river fox featherweight. The Barkriver sheaths are pretty average and it wont hold securely  Any one interested in a job? drop me a PM
 Cheers

----------


## Ftx325

nah ... all black dye .  Just dab it on with a brush or rag in random splotches in camo-ish pattern , so a few random splatters first then leave a minute or two , then another bunch of random splatters and so on until covered whole surface area in what looks like an evenish coat. Then leave for half hr or so then hit with a rag and beeswax and rub the bejeezus out of it which removes a large amount of dye but ends up with a brown background colour and the patches that got hit with more random splotches than others come up a darker/black shade . Depending on how many layers of dye were dabbed on any particular part and how long it dried for gives a splotchier or darker finish . The belt loop I did last night on the back of that sheath I just painted the dye on and left several hours which gave an even almost black finish - not worried about camo finish as can't see it anyway . You can give it a slightly different camo look by applying the dye in brushstrokes rather than dabs but the same procedure , gives a more brushed look rather than camo splotches .
The earlier double sheaths were done the same way but only gave it 5 mins before waxing which gave a lot lighter colour finish and less splotchy but left black in the creases in the leather grain rather than camo like splotches . The sleeve was done with same dye but left a couple of hours before waxing so darker and more even in colour finish .
Does that make any sense  @hunter Al.7mm08 ?

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Yep makes perfect sense. I have had a few pieces of leather (mostly older stuff) that won't dye evenly so thinking your camo technique might solve that issue

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

I just prefer a more , say , organic look rather than a perfect colour . Leather , in my opinion should look old or used or rustic .

----------


## Maxie boy

Hey fellas, firstly let me say, wow. Your work is just stunning! True craftsman! Appreciate using what you have lying around. Specially the magic spoons! Thoroughly enjoyed reading it all! 

Quick question. What thickness leather were you guys working with? I would love to start making some and wondering where to start! 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## HNTMAD

I used to use 3 to 3.5mm veggie tanned russet.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Same as HNTMAD  3.5mm vegtan for knife sheaths. Although I find thinner leather easier to mold for pocket knife pouches etc. Tried some Buffalo but not the easiest to work with, can't wet mold or carve it but seems very durable. 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Just like the huntmad and Hunter I also use the same . I believe if you want to wet mold that needs to be the leather used .

----------


## S.E.G

I just wanted to share a sheath I have finished off yesterday, made from 9oz 3.5mm vege tanned leather, finished with mink oil and tan-coat and looking forward to the natural leather developing a patina overtime.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Nice work @S.E.G ,looks like a good fit. What tool did you use to set the rivets on the belt loop?

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Very nice @S.E.G 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk

----------


## S.E.G

> Nice work @S.E.G ,looks like a good fit. What tool did you use to set the rivets on the belt loop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


I use a couple of punches I made, first one sets the washer on the rivet, once the rivet is trimmed to length and the second is used to expand the rivet and radius the end

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> I use a couple of punches I made, first one sets the washer on the rivet, once the rivet is trimmed to length and the second is used to expand the rivet and radius the end


Ahh...I see. I have just been using a small ball peen hammer, it works but not the  most professional finish. I will have to make myself a punch I think.
cheers

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Very nice job . Clean , simple and stylish ! Love the natural oiled look too   :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

Question for all you smart buggers that play with leather, I recently bought a cheap 2nd hand leather pouch for a folding knife. It was a punt as to size and fit, but only a few bucks so took a punt. Anyway the folder fits but it’s very tight. Is there a way to stretch the leather ? Probably only needs a slight stretch to make the fit right.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@chainsaw. Assuming it is vegtan leather(if it was cheap it may not be) try soaking it in warm water for a minute  then jam the knife in,then leave it to dry. It should mold around the knife and hold the required shape. Wrap the knife in gladwrap to prevent it rusting overnight.Just my suggestion others may have different opinions. 

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

@hunter Al.7mm08
  Perfect thanks mate.

----------


## RV1

This thread is very inspirational!  My wife gave me a basic leathermaking toolkit as a present a few years ago, and I'm keen to start using it.  

Question - if I want to start by making a basic belts and some pouches to hold a pocket knife, mobile phone, that kind of thing - what kind of leather do I need?  Grades, thicknesses?  I assume a belt needs to be thicker leather than a pouch.  A wet-molded knife pouch thicker leather than a belt pouch for a mobile phone? 

Where do you source your leather from in NZ?  I've looked through this thread, and googled, but most websites / youtube videos seem to be overseas based and using overseas suppliers.

----------


## Ftx325

Lapco for leather (akl) is where I have bought most of my leather . Usually in large sheets which are not cheap but they do sometimes have off cut pieces a little cheaper , or can sometimes be found on the yellow site . Lapco also do tools , dyes , rivets etc . If molding to shape vege tan leather is required .
Hope that helps  @RV1 ...

thickness depends on you really . Can make anything out of the thicker leather but will obviously end up being a little bulkier . I use 3 mm + for sheaths and would think a belt would require the same sort of thickness for strength and to minimise stretch . That said the little folding scalpel knife sheath I used around 1.5 mm thick leather as any thicker I felt was overkill and would have been a very big bulky sheath for a very small light knife (not worn on a belt but carried in bum bag). I would probably look at around 2mm for a pouch depending on what you are using the pouch for to avoid excessive bulk.... but thats just me ...

----------


## RV1

Awesome, thanks - that's very helpful!  I've got a bunch of tools, I just need some leather and hardware to get started.  Cheers

----------


## Ftx325

Hardware you can also sometimes pick up on TM or places like Ali express cheaper than retailers...

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

+1 for Lapco @RV1 I would agree with what @Ftx325 said. Try and buy some scrap pieces to practice stitching etc on first.If in doubt YouTube!

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> @hunter Al.7mm08
>   Perfect thanks mate. 
> 
> Attachment 191631


Your welcome. Hope the boss likes it. Thought the lanyard might help to pull the knife out but cut it off if it's a nuisance.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> Your welcome. Hope the boss likes it. Thought the lanyard might help to pull the knife out but cut it off if it's a nuisance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


Nice work Al!

Sent from my SM-A025F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Recently got asked to make a sheath for a shepherd  who was having issues with his steel poking holes in the seat of his side by side, also rubbing against the seat has prematurely worn the side of the sheath out.I suggested wearing it on the opposite side but he wasn't keen on that.I reckon it was a perfect job for that heavy Buffalo leather @Ftx325 . Also enclosed the steel and reinforced it. Will be interesting to hear how it lasts.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Bit of crap weather lately so decided I better finish the wife's Mother's day gift I said I'd make for her.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> Bit of crap weather lately so decided I better finish the wife's Mother's day gift I said I'd make for her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


You might get an early birthday present as well!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

You might get an early birthday present as well!
 @andyanimal31  Ha! Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

jeez  @hunter Al.7mm08 , your leather carving is really coming on in leaps and bounds mate !!

the sheath and the belt are looking very professional , awesome stuff mate !!

I have been asked to make sheath for a small knife for a wedding present so currently on the hunt for more leather again . Thinking I might try some carving on it but should probably get extra leather so I can remake the sheath when I cock it up and it looks like doggy-do ... lol 

Very impressed with your new found skills though .... perhaps you could start a new leather carving thread or add a few instructions/hints/tips to this one , tools used/needed etc - teaspoon not required !!

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

An engineer mate asked if I could do a double knife sheath for a Svord and Gerber knife , this was what I came up with. The smaller knife on the front had a plastic liner in the pouch it came with so I used that by wet molding around it. He plans on carrying it in his pack but I added a slim belt loop as an option. As payment I asked him to make me a spinner target "for the kids". Made from hardened steel he reckons it will handle center fire to but haven't been game to try it.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Finally did the wedding pressie sheath. Couldn't afford more leather so ended up dismantling a large pouch I'd made and ' repurposed' the leather.
Same modular style as I usually do but tried to add a little bit more texture to the sleeve with my favorite tea-spoon and added the extra wrap around the top section. Didn't turn out to bad in the end.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Looks good @Ftx325. I like the "textured" look

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

The latest creation , more along the lines of  @hunter Al.7mm08 's traditional style sheaths than my usual 'sleeve' style.
 This I made by repurposing the scabbard I had made for the 45/70 as that rifle is gone. 
 I went for a bushcraft feel with this one and went with lace rather than stitching for an old skool look.
 Patterned the leather with an old piece of antler and added the antler handle to the firesteel and also made the beads from antler.
The sheath is also lined with nice soft suede.







The skull bead is to prevent the blade cutting the lace as knife is placed/removed from sheath which my daughter had laying around for a Halloween costume she had made and just happened to fit the gap perfectly and saved me making a specific shaped antler bead (just being lazy)

----------


## ROKTOY

You couldn't buy something finished as nice as that.

Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## The bomb

The skull looks badass!!

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Well done @Ftx325 looks awesome. Did you use a needle for the lacing or just make a large enough hole to thread it through?. How did it compare time wise to saddle stitching. Have been meaning to try some but haven't had the project for it yet.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

Used 6 mm wide goat leather lace (super strong it is too) and punched 3 mm holes . No needle , just tapered the ends to a long point and poked through holes . Used a little screwdriver to stretch holes open for second pass through holes which closes up again a few minutes later .
Yes it's time consuming ....
Have since removed the antler bead from top and added a bit of bling to the front but that's easily removed....




Looking at making a matching pouch for plb and first aid kit. Pouch itself out of remaining suede and top cover/flap and reinforce pouch with the rest of the leather and match the pattern on the leather with the sheath using old antler again with a bit of matching lacing around the flap edge.
See how that ends up....

----------


## joelhenton

Had some time lately so I made a GPS pouch for my hunting belt. Happy with the finished product.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> Had some time lately so I made a GPS pouch for my hunting belt. Happy with the finished product.
> Attachment 210936


Nicely done mate. Did you dye the leather yourself or is it pre dyed?

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

It's a chrome tanned buffalo leather, already dyed. Not as versatile as vegetable tanned leather but it's been perfect for my purposes. Made some really nice pouches from it. Regards, Joel

----------


## joelhenton

A new secatuers pouch has been on the list of things to do for a while now. I wanted a slim design so it wouldn't crowd my hunting belt. Finished it this evening, turned out nice.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

> It's a chrome tanned buffalo leather, already dyed. Not as versatile as vegetable tanned leather but it's been perfect for my purposes. Made some really nice pouches from it. Regards, Joel


Do mind if I ask where you got it from and what thickness it is?. I brought some Buffalo a while back. It is great for knife sheaths but would struggle to make pouches or anything that has corners as you can't wet mold it.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

> Do mind if I ask where you got it from and what thickness it is?. I brought some Buffalo a while back. It is great for knife sheaths but would struggle to make pouches or anything that has corners as you can't wet mold it.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk


It is 3.0mm Black Alaska S/Butts from NZ Leather Suppliers. Just had a look and they have Black Alaska vege tanned in stock. Maybe I was wrong about it being a chrome tanned leather... I picked it up right before our first lock down. I haven't been interested in wet molding it, I've preferred to design my pouches so water can easily run out the bottom. I've dunked my hunting belt on more than one occasion, crossing slow waist deep rivers.

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

@joelhenton Thanks mate will look into it.

Sent from my SM-G525F using Tapatalk

----------

